# When did slide construction change on p226



## TAMUmpower (Mar 14, 2009)

I read somewhere that the old slide was a hammered slide, and now its different? I am looking at getting a used or CPO p226 soon and want to make sure I get the newer slide.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, TAMU. The original slide for the P226 in 9mm was folded and welded carbon steel. Nothing wrong with it and a lot of Sig users prefer the balance of it over the later slides. In 1996 when Sig started chambering the P226 for 40S&W and 357Sig, they changed to a stainless machined slide for all models.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The way to tell isn't necessarily by the date code. The easiest way it to look at the breech block pin. In an older "stamped" slide dual split pins are used, compared to a milled slide where it is a single solid pin. Just above the decocking lever when the slide is forward into battery is where the breech pin is located.

Here is my P228. It shows the split roll pins used in the stamped slides.


----------

